# Jamis Owners



## richk (Dec 30, 2006)

Are there any Jamis owners out there? Let's hear from you guys,Gals..


----------



## keytree (Dec 18, 2006)

I`ll weigh in on this deal. I ride an `05 Jamis Coda Sport and am very pleased with it. I haven`t owned a car in over 6 years and do almost all of my commuting by bike here in Austin, TX. The Reynolds cro-mo frame, suspension seatpost, and more upright riding position and control features of the flat handlebar make the Coda well-suited for urban trekking. It`s a very good, well-spec`d, all-around bike. Jamis bikes seem to fly under the radar compared to some of the bigger names which is kinda cool in a way. They`re as good as anything in their class and often better.


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

I have a Jamis Ventura that I bought as a first roadbike last year. Put about 3500 miles on it and love it.
I've upgraded it all to Ultegra and upgraded the wheels.
I had the Carbon bug for a while, but this bike works for me so I see no reason to change.

The best part is I've never seen another on any of our group rides which makes it very cool in my book.


----------



## richk (Dec 30, 2006)

*I'll show you mine if you show me yours!!*

View attachment 78634


View attachment 78635


View attachment 78636


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

Good looking bike.
I don't have any portrait shots of the bike, but here's one of it and a friend taking a break


----------



## Ian (Feb 18, 2004)

richk said:


> Are there any Jamis owners out there? Let's hear from you guys,Gals..


I have a 2003 Jamis Quest. I will get some pictures on-line in the future.


----------

